# Tommy K's Journey to UKBFF Leicester (2nd Sep)



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

After much thought and general persistance I thought I've come this far lets see what we can do.

I have trained, and dieted to suit progressively over the last 2 years mainly spurned on by me getting married in July last year.

Over this time my strength and physique has improved greatly.

I see a trainer who has helped me out greatly. I see him once a week and we feedback on the weeks training and the diet to see if it needs any tweaks. Therefore my diet and training are very consistent. We have progressively altered my training programs to get the most out of them. (i.e. cycling the training phases to either aid strength, lean mass or endurance).

So the plan was set:

*1st Timers @ EAST OF **ENGLAND** CHAMPIONSHIPS*


*2nd September 2007*



*Current lifestyle:*


Full time PE Teacher


Training on average 4-5x per week (weights), including average 20mins of Cv.

Extra CV Sat / Sun Am 40mins pre-Breakfast


As a Teacher I am on ½ term Hols at the mo (26th May - 3rd June), so will be doing Am CV for 40mins pre-Breakfast each day.

*Info on myself:*

Current Stats:



Age: 26


Weight: 88kg


Height: 5ft 6½"


Body Fat: 15% (Need to get this confirmed)


Chest: 44½ "


Arms: 16½"


Waist 34"


Calf's 16"


Thighs 25"


*Current Training:*

· 2-3 days on, 1 off, 3days on.

· Training Day 1: Legs - Quads

· Training Day 2: Chest, Hams & Calves.

· Training Day 3: Arms - Bi's & Tri's

· Training Day 4: Back (with trainer Brandon)

· Training Day 5: Shoulders

*Current Diet is as follows:*

*Monday:*

On rising:



15 grams of glutamine in water

1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0645):



75g oat mix made in water,

2 scoops(50grms) of whey isolate powder (in water)

Mid morning (1100):



150grams chicken breast grilled (Flavour with spices)


Large leafy green salad, cider vinegar

1 pint of water.

Lunch (1320):



75 grams of oats / Weetabix

1 and a half scoops whey isolate in water.

Mid afternoon (1530):


Whey isolate protein shake (2 scoops) with 1 desert spoon of oil blend.

Post Workout (1800):


Straight after have 1 scoop isolate and 1 desert spoon honey.

Mid evening (1930):



150 grams of salmon,


80 grams green beans,

2 chopped mushrooms. 

Before bed (if needed):


1 scoop whey isolate shake in water, with 1 desert spoon of oil blend

*Tuesday:*

*As Monday.*

*Wednesday:*

On rising:



15 grams of glutamine in water

1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0630):


as Mon / Tues.

Mid morning (1100):



150 grams chicken or tuna


Large baked potato (250grams),

1 pint of water.

Lunch (1320):


As breakfast except just 1 scoop isolate.

Mid afternoon (1530):



1 scoop isolate shake in water,

2 apples.

Post Workout (1800):


Straight after have 1 scoop isolate and 1 desert spoon honey.

Mid evening (1930):



150 grams of tuna or chicken , turkey,

With vegetables, any amount.

Before bed (if needed);


2 scoop isolate shake, with 1 desert spoon of oil blend.

*Thursday:*

On rising:



15 grams of glutamine in water

1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0630):


Omelette, made with 2 whole eggs and 8 whites., with onion and 2 mushrooms .

Mid morning (1100):


200 grams chicken breast with 1 desert spoon of oil blend.

Lunch (1320):



200 grams of salmon with

80 grams of green beans.

Mid afternoon (1530):


2 scoop whey isolate shake. with oil blend.

Post Workout (1800):


Whey isolate shake (2 scoops) in water.

Evening (1930):


200 grams of steak with onions. Water.

Before bed:


2 scoop isolate shake with oil blend.

*Friday:*


As Monday / Tuesday.

*Saturday:*

On rising:



15 grams of glutamine in water

1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

*Cardio before breakfast.*

Breakfast:


Anything.

Mid morning:


Protein shake with 1 scoop isolate.

Midday:


Anything.

Mid afternoon


Protein shake , 1 scoop isolate in water.

Post Workout:


1 scoop isolate shake in water.

Mid evening:


Anything.

If training after have 2 scoops isolate in water.

*Sunday:*

On rising:



15 grams of glutamine in water

1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

*Cardio before breakfast.*

Breakfast:



Omelette made with 8 egg whites. Flavour with onions and Soya sauce if required.

2 pints Water.

Mid morning:


Whey isolate shake, 2 scoops with 1 desert spoon oil blend.

Midday:


150 grams chicken breast stir fried with spices.

Mid afternoon:


As mid morning.

Evening:



As midday.

Mid evening:


As breakfast.

Before bed


As mid morning.

*Only do cardio on this day&#8230;..no weights.*

I shall leave it at that and willing to answer any other questions you folkes pose.

*I had been keeping my journal to date (from Jan this year) on Muscletalk, which can be read @:*

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_1568125/mpage_1/key_/tm.htm

Many thanks for your time.

Positive Criticism Welcome

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wow that is a low carb diet mate, with alot of protein shakes, you including some cheat meals to bring that metabolism back up?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Agree with coco, A little scant on carbs.................also possibly too much cardio at this point, are you natural?

Conrats on taking the leap though you will love it on stage.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Tommy and welcome! as Coco says the diet appears very low carb and you are taking in alot of shakes over "real" food but i guess it must be working for you or else you would have changed it? Also you have a 4.5hr gap between feeds in the morning,this imo is too long and im sure you would benefit more by eating at least every 3hrs.Also you have another whey shake "if needed" before bed,I believe this is an essential meal and must not be missed,i use Casein here as i feel it does a better job than whey.I will have a look at your diary on musclechat but maybe you can post some pics here? welcome again.Para.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys.

On the low carb point... I am coping at the moment. My trainer had asked to add in some extras in place so I may have to make these adjust ments as you've said.

The whey Shakes... I tend to use this at the mo for convenience, as at school.

The diet suggested above is working, with the training though. We couldn't belive it. I weighed in again yesterday, 3weeks into diet I have lost 2kgs so down from 90Kgs. But looking a hell of a lot leanner.

With regards to Cheat Meals that saved in for Saturdays / This week though it;s saved for Sunday as we have a family BBQ.

Not currenly natural, have been on a course as suggested by trainer (Brandon Marjoram).

I appreciated the feedback as I am learning as I am on this journey.

Many thanks, Gonna post some pics in a couple of hours, just off to train Shoulders.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Evening...

Just had a good shoulder session, and just taken some pics to update on progress.

Will add some leg shots on Monday.

Positive Criticism Welcomed...

Thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Good pics Tom,excellent size and shape,well done,you obviously dont need too much advice! Keep the thread going,will be interesting following your diet progress.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi there...

Just to keep you posted. Have placed a shot of the legs as said. SOrry about the hair!!! Will have to invest in shares with Immac or someone come show time!.

Trained Quads this arvo, was pretty average, trying to keep recovery times between 90sec & 2 mins.

*QUADS: 29th May 2007*

*Leg extensions: 3 sets (12-10 reps) *

• 3x 50Kgs (10 reps)

• Plus a drop set at 25Kgs, holding the squeeze.

*Hack Leg press: 3 sets (12-15 reps) *

• 3x 220 Kgs (15 reps)

*Squat: 3 working sets (6-8 reps) *

• 3x 140Kgs (10 reps)

The diet has been harder the last 2 days, today especially. As said in a previous post I have upped the CV to a 45mins session pre-B'fast. This has had a a knock on effect with energy levels the rest of the day.

Seeing Brandon tommorrow so will have a chat about the Carb, Fat levels. Any suggestions here would be appreciated.

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice diet mate agree with other Carbs are low but if it is working and you are not losing muscle then stick with it but be careful...

Brandon knows his stuff and you won't go far wrong listening to him...


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> nice diet mate agree with other Carbs are low but if it is working and you are not losing muscle then stick with it but be careful...
> 
> Brandon knows his stuff and you won't go far wrong listening to him...


Appreciated... Many thanks.

This week I have increased the AM Oat mix / other times I have "Same as B'fast" to 100g. I will admit that Brandon said that I should take on 100g. But as a beginner in the diet process I wanted to make ways.

Felt with the am Cv I needed those extra carbs, and have noted what you guys have already said. Will keep you posted.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi there folks...

Sorry I've been quite for a few days now.

Busy concentrating on the diet & training.

All is going very well, dropped another KG this week. Down to 85.5Kgs thats 5down over 5/6weeks, (as it's only tuesday I usually weigh in on Friday).

Getting into the groove now with the diet, and now know what I am eating when. Enjoying the salmon and veggies, now that I add garlic in the stir-fry! N enjoy the higher carb day (tomorrow).

Will be looking to update the pics this weekend, have just started to see athe reminants of a 4-pack! Whooo.

Many thanks for looking.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Tommy

Im also doing the Leicester Show, will be in the under 70kg.

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with the training and diet and hope you do well on the day.

Helder :lift:


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

helder07 said:


> Hi Tommy
> 
> Im also doing the Leicester Show, will be in the under 70kg.
> 
> ...


Helder...

How's ur training n diet going?

I take it it's not ur 1st show...

If I could make the weight then the idea would be to do under 70Kgs, But I reckon that I'll be about 75Kgs.... & as it'll be my 1st then we'll be looking at 1st timers.

Best of luck to you also.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

TomKend said:


> Helder...
> 
> How's ur training n diet going?
> 
> ...


Hi Tom

My training is going ok, thanks for asking pal. I also have a thread on my comp prep, check it out.

Not its not my 1st show, its my 3rd, competed in Mansfield in 2005 in the under 70kg at 66kg and came 4th out of 15 and in 2006 competed in the NPA Holmfirth again in the under 70kg and again at 66kg and came 7th out of 12 so not done to well up until now!!!

Looking to change that this year, hopefully!!! lol

Helder


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

BACK: 15th June 2007

*Old Skool: T-Bar Row:* 3 sets (10-12 Reps) (Use an Olympic Bar with weights on 1 end)

•3 x 70 Kgs (10reps)

*Wide Grip Pull downs:* 3 sets (10-12 Reps)

• 50 Kgs (12 reps)

• 3x 60 Kgs (10 reps)

*Reversed Grip Pull downs:* 3 sets (10-12 Reps)

• 3x 60 Kgs (10 reps)

*Single arm DB Row:* 3 sets (10-12 Reps)

• 3x 40 Kgs (12 reps)

Another good session... I'm enjoying myself loads at the mo, Diet is spot on. and training is still improving!

I do get tired, so have now resulted in little cat naps from when I get home to when it''s time for the gym HHahhahah.

Dropped another KG. I reported earlie that I weighted in earlier this week and was at 85Kgs, just weighed myself this eve as I usually do and I'm in at 83Kgs!, and dropped another 1/2 inch off the waist. Down to 33" now...

4-Pack is comming though. Will get some pictures as updates tommorow

Just found another great thing to help with pre-contest diet food. Balsamic Vinager. I have been using Chilli Olive Oil, and Mediterranian Oliver Oil to help flavour some of my stir frys / broccolli.

Keep up the good work.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks good Tommy, like the Origin T-Shirt!!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Morning...

Updated picture taken yesterday.

diet has been spot on, as has training this week. Really happy with progress. Weighed in Yesterday am just to see any differences. Was 82kgs, and 32" waist.

Comments welcomed on the updated pics.

P.s My flash has died on the camera, hence the mood setting,,, Hahhaah

Many thanks all in advance.

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*QUADS: 19th June 2007 *

*Leg press, with a narrow stance: 3 sets (8-10 reps) *

•3x 260 (10reps)

Different machine than last week. Not plate loaded

*Squat: 3 working sets (6-8 reps) *

• 130Kgs (12reps)

• 3x 150Kgs (10 reps)

Smith Machine

*Leg extensions: 3 sets (12-10 reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10 reps)

Great leg session again... heheh could hardly walk outta the gym, n nearly fell down the stairs!!!

*ARMS: 20th June 2007 *

*Tri Push downs: 3sets (10-12reps) *

• 3x 75 Kgs (10 reps)

*Close Grip Press: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3 x 100Kgs (10 reps)

Used the Smith machine for this exercise

*Over Head Rope Extension: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 50 Kgs (12 reps)

• 2x 55 Kgs (10 reps)

A little bit of improvement

*Cable EZ-Bar Curl: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3x 65 Kgs (10 reps)

As above...

*Standing Db Curls: 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 18kgs (10 reps)

A little harder this week, slightly tired as I did more sets throughout the session.

*Single arms Preacher Curls (on a machine): 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 35 Kgs (10 reps)

• 40 Kgs (8 reps)

• 35 Kgs (10 reps)

Arms and upper body looking great in the mirror Hahhhah... delveloping some great cuts in shoudlers.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*SHOULDERS: 21st June 2007 *

*Shoulder Press (Smith machine): 4 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 80Kgs (10 reps)

• 2x 90Kgs (10 reps)

• 80Kgs (10 reps)

I'm enjoying the shoulder presses, as said before I haven't done them in a while as of an old shoulder injury, but it seems to be fine. and strength is good.

*Standing lateral raises: 4 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 4x 17.5 Kgs (10 reps)

*Frontal Raises Dumbells: 4 sets (8 - 10 Reps) *

• 4x 17.5Kgs (10reps)

Felt good and strong, on both exercises. Was using a slightly lighter weight but was doing an extra set. Thats my excuse any way... Hahhaha

*Behind the back single arm lateral raise: 3 Sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3x 20 Kgs (12reps)

Good session for the shoulders, was training at my schools gym as I had parents eve... Boooo. Shoulders are becoming more vascularised! Whoo...

Training with Brandon tomorrrow, so watch this space to updated body weight.

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Definate improvements there for sure. Just watch the gyno tho mate. Can see it there in the first pic.

However, you may just hold more fat around the nipple and it will go once dieted. Make sure you take either nolva or arimidex to minimise the risk.

Keep up the good work

J


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

supercell said:


> Definate improvements there for sure. Just watch the gyno tho mate. Can see it there in the first pic.
> 
> However, you may just hold more fat around the nipple and it will go once dieted. Make sure you take either nolva or arimidex to minimise the risk.
> 
> ...


Thanks James...

I have noticed that, it's definatley new, as I have had dodgy pec areas since I was a kid....

I will have a chat with Brandon with regards to the Nolva etc.

Checked out your new threads both the photo shoot & the pre-contest thread, best of luck. Looking fooking huge mate.

Just to update all...

Weighted in this eve at 1745 after the evening session, weighting in at 81.5Kgs. thats down 3Kgs from last Tuesday!

Did some posing at the gym with guidance from Brandon & Ann, apparently on the right track!!! Whooo

More food tomorrow!!! Yum Yum


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*BACK: 22nd June 2007 (With Trainer: Brandon) *

*Wide Grip Pull downs: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 50 Kgs (12 reps)

• 72 Kgs (10 reps)

• 77 Kgs (8 reps)

• 64 Kgs (10 reps)

A few heavier sets for todays session, felt much stronger than have done before.

*T-Bar Row: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 40 Kgs (12 reps)

• 50 Kgs (10 reps)

• 60 Kgs (10 reps)

*Iso-lat pull down: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 80Kgs (10 reps)

*Bent over Row With an Ez-Bar: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 2x 80Kgs (10 reps)

• 60Kgs (12 reps)

A good back session, really feeling the muscles work, and getting a full stretch where I can.

Did some posing after the session... Brandon & Ann commented on shape looking weel, and holding a good deal of muscle. Really excited about the changes that are happening.

Talked about the diet that is really starting to bite now, Weighed in and I'd dropped 3Kgs in 10days so now down to 81.5Kgs, BF is measuring at around 12.5% - 13.5%, depending on the sources.

Weighted this am (Sat) After Cv weigh 80Kgs.... mind you that is Hungery and before I ate that huge Spanish Omlette as it is CHEAT day... Mmmm

Traing Chest & Hams this arvo.... with a little Cv... Cooking up some Mexican food this eve, then it's No carbs tomorrow, and the start of another Week.

Enjoy & Have fun

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*CHEST, HAMS: 23rd June 2007 *

*Flat Bench Press: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 1x 90 Kgs (8 reps)

• 3x 110 Kgs (8,2x7 reps)

• 1x 90 Kgs (10 reps)

*Incline Flyes: 3 Working sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10 reps)

• 30Kgs (10 reps)

*Pec Deck: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 4x 60Kgs (15 Reps)

*Calf Raises: 4 sets (15-20 Reps) *

• 4x 90Kgs (20 reps)

*Lying leg curl: 4 sets (15, 10-12, 2x 8-10 reps) *

• 30Kgs (12 reps)

• 35Kgs (12 reps)

• 40Kgs (10 reps)

• 45Kgs (10 reps)

*Stiff leg deadlift: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 120Kgs (12reps)

• 140Kgs (10reps)

• 150Kgs (10reps)

No real changes here... Booo. Never mind, aimming for quicker recover / less rest between sets at the mo...

Last reistsance session of the week. Just plain old Cv tomorrow n Monday, then back to lifting good from Tuesday.

All the best

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TomKend said:


> Thanks James...
> 
> I have noticed that, it's definatley new, as I have had dodgy pec areas since I was a kid....
> 
> ...


Good man. Just dont want anything to detract from the show winning physique you will bring to the stage. Say hi to Brandon and his partner when you see them next...Really nice couple.

J


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*QUADS: 26th June 2007 *

*Leg press, with a narrow stance: 3 sets (8-10 reps) *

•3x 260 (10reps)

*Squat: 3 working sets (6-8 reps) *

• 140Kgs (12reps)

• 3x 160Kgs (10 reps)

Last set managed 8reps n failed at about halfway up hahah...

*Leg extensions: 3 sets (12-10 reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10 reps)

Drop set on last 1 to 20Kgs for 6 reps

Was a good leg session.... managed a proper rep to failure with squats, Thank god for stoppers as that would have looked funny, or would have hurt lots!!!

Bring on the leg size...

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

good luck for the show tom.

ill be competing in leicester too.. u70 or u80 depending on how fat i am. lol

am also helping out a mate wholl be doing the first timers too! so ill be watching this thread closely lol!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*ARMS: 27th June 2007 *

*Close Grip Press: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3 x 100Kgs (10, 8, 6 reps)

• Added a drop set off of the last at 80Kgs, Used the Smith machine for this exercise

*Tri Push downs: 3sets (10-12reps) *

• 3x 75 Kgs (10 reps)

*Over Head Rope Extension: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 3x 55 Kgs (10 reps)

A little bit of improvement

*Cable EZ-Bar Curl: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3x 70 Kgs (10 reps)

As above...

*Standing Db Curls: 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 18kgs (10 reps)

Again a little harder had to really dig deep week, made improvements earlier on so will change orders again next week.

*Single arms Preacher Curls (on a machine): 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 35 Kgs (8 reps)

Arms were dead weight by now.... Great pump but was feeling week.

Today is High Carb day to to home for the sweet potato, veges, and the chicken... God bless Pataks Chilli Dip, put a teaspoon on the chiken mmmmm

No carbs tomorrow... thank god we don't have a parents eve again.... So it'll be shoulders

and then chill.

All the best tom k

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

leeb said:


> good luck for the show tom.
> 
> ill be competing in leicester too.. u70 or u80 depending on how fat i am. lol
> 
> am also helping out a mate wholl be doing the first timers too! so ill be watching this thread closely lol!


Teehee... No worries... Would be good to compare some stats though to work out if i'm on the right track.

Will be updating pics at the weekend... Watch this space.

Tom K.... "Train Hard.... Fight Easy!!!"

All done bye bye


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you look on track to me mate! but you got someone in charge of you so dont worry about it, just do as your told lol

you both have quite similar physiques from what i can see as well so itll be a good comparison for you both on show day i think!

are you nervous? hes a little nervous... well so hes letting on.. i have a funny feeling hes bricking it underneath! lol


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*SHOULDERS: 28th June 2007 *

*Shoulder Press (Smith machine): 4 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 80Kgs (10 reps)

• 90Kgs (10 reps)

• 2x 100Kgs (8 reps)

*Seated lateral raises: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 18Kgs (2x 10, 8 reps)

As requested this was harder, felt good though, by last set was reping to failure

*Frontal Raises Dumbells: 3 sets (8 - 10 Reps) *

• 18Kgs (10reps)

• 2x 55Kgs (10, 8 reps) (Cable Pulley)

Shoulders really looking lean at this point, and very vascularised!

*Behind the back single arm lateral raise: 3 Sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 2x 20 Kgs (12, 10reps)

• 15 Kgs (12reps)

Shoulders looking great... Hahha... Really impressed, & on No Carbs today!!!

Training with Brandon tomorrow we have a back session on the cards...

Updating Pics at the weekend, will try and get shoulders looking their best!!!

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*BACK: 29th June 2007 (With Trainer: Brandon) *

*Wide Grip Pull downs: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 72 Kgs (10 reps)

• 77 Kgs (8 reps)

• 82 Kgs (8 reps)

• 64 Kgs (10reps, Drop set at 40Kgs for 10reps)

*T-Bar Row: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 40 Kgs (12 reps)

• 50 Kgs (10 reps)

• 60 Kgs (10 reps)

• 70 Kgs (8 reps)

*Iso-lat pull down: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 80Kgs (10 reps)

*Bent over Row With an Ez-Bar: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 60Kgs (12 reps)

Kept the weight lighter during this exercise to aim for the isolation, and the squeeze.

A comfortable session with some heavy sets thrown in for good measure. May start to go for the drop sets more regularly with the last set of the exercise (possibly not every exercise though).

Have fun.... 2morrow is Saturday!!!!

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi all...

for those of you that are interested, you can now check out the latest updated pics.

I'm 8 weeks out now...

I need to do 2 things....

1) Shave my Legs....

2) Work on leg poses....

Comments welcomed.

Many thanks

TOm K

All done bye bye


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking pretty good mate, but on the front double bi, try bringing your elbows *slightly* more forward and lower them a little, will make your lats look bigger


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*CHEST, HAMS: 30th June 2007 *

*Flat Bench Press: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 1x 100 Kgs (10 reps)

• 2X 120 Kgs (6 reps)

• 1x 100 Kgs (8 reps), With a drop set again at 80Kgs for 8reps.

Did this in the smith machine to day, as did not have a spotter. The only person that could have done it was the new young girl that is employed as a fitness instructor bless her...

*Calf Raises: 4 sets (15-20 Reps) *

• 4x 90Kgs (20 reps)

*Incline Flyes: 3 Working sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10, 2x8 reps)

*Lying leg curl: 4 sets (15, 10-12, 2x 8-10 reps) *

• 30Kgs (12 reps)

• 35Kgs (12 reps)

• 40Kgs (10 reps)

• 45Kgs (8 reps)

*Pec Deck: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 4x 60Kgs (15 Reps)

*Stiff leg deadlift: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 120Kgs (12reps)

•2x 140Kgs (10reps)

A good session in all. Did a few drop sets thrown in for good measure. Another weeks training over with. In the Am Cv I usually do at the weekend I did some running today! Whoo lasted 5mins. Gonna start to add that and some rowing in. Will be laying down some base work for when I finish school (Work) & can do more Cv in 3 weeks for the 6 weeks of Summer!!!

Have a good weekend, I'm off for some Spainish Tapas this eve mmmmm

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Looking on track mate, keep it up.

Helder


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Good afternoon all...

Just wondered if anyone could help?

I'm currently taking Clen (3x Am: 3x Pm) (into 2nd week), and will be cycling with an ECA stack (during the 2 weeks off).

Currently having stong black coffee in the am, and then the 1st dose at 0900ish. Not doing Am pre-B'fast Cv in the week, but doing this at the weekend.

I finish work (I teach PE) in 3 weeks!!! So will be able to do the full Am protocol from there on in. For the final 5-6 weeks, leading up to the comp.

Any ideas also with Sida Cordifolia?

Currently weighing in at 79Kgs... and down to 31.5" waist. (8 / 9 weeks out).

Many thanks....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

TomKend said:


> Good afternoon all...
> 
> Just wondered if anyone could help?
> 
> ...


Probably wouldn't mix the 2 mate as they both stimulate pretty much the same receptors. However I do use mine with an ECA stack to good effect, seems to highten the fat burning.

J


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

supercell said:


> Probably wouldn't mix the 2 mate as they both stimulate pretty much the same receptors. However I do use mine with an ECA stack to good effect, seems to highten the fat burning.
> 
> J


Sorry,

Is that with respect to 2weeks on Clen, then in the 2 weeks off doing ECA Stack?

Would you say run the Clen as per protocol, then once finished go onto ECA?

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*QUADS: 3rd June 2007 *

*Leg press, with a narrow stance: 3 sets (8-10 reps) *

•4x 260 (10reps)

Could go for the 12 reps now... Not enough weight left on the machine. BOOOOOooo!!!

*Squat: 3 working sets (6-8 reps) *

• 140Kgs (12reps)

• 3x 160Kgs (10 reps)

*Leg extensions: 3 sets (12-10 reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10 reps)

Drop set on last 1 to 20Kgs for 6 reps

Legs are going pretty well at the mo some improvements in that the reps are getting easier.

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

See your PM mate. I was talking in respect of Sida. Your clen/ECA protocol is fine if anything I would take it down to 10 days on and 10 days off instead of 14. Take the sida with the ECA but not the Clen as Sida has Ephedra Alkaloids within it and taking clen with it may cause unwanted sides.

J


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*ARMS: 4th July 2007 *

*Close Grip Press: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 2 x 100Kgs (10, 8,reps)

• 110 Kgs (6 reps)

• Added a drop set off of the last at 80Kgs, Used the Smith machine for this exercise

*Standing Db Curls: 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 2x 20kgs (10 reps)

• 18kgs (10 reps)

Changed order and managed to squeeze out the extra weight.

*Cable EZ-Bar Curl: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 3x 70 Kgs (10 reps)

*Tri Push downs: 3sets (10-12reps) *

• 3x 80 Kgs (12, 2x 10 reps)

Felt nice and comfortable this week. There is no extra weight on the stack!!! BOooo

*Over Head Rope Extension: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 55 Kgs (12 reps)

• 60 Kgs (8 reps)

• 55 Kgs (10 reps)

A little bit of improvement

*Single arms Preacher Curls (on a machine): 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 35 Kgs (10, 8, 6 reps)

Was hard work towards the end, added a drop set after last set to finish off.

Session was good all in. Managed the 20mins decent CV post session.

Diet all going well. Will post up the changes at the weekend.

Thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Afternoon All...

Just killing some time (at work)...

So thought I'd update some of the diet... Any pointers would be good to here.

From this Sunday (8th June), I'll be 8 Weeks....

Current Diet is as follows:

*Monday / Tuesday / Friday:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water 1gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0645):

75g oat mix made in water,

2 scoops(50grms) of whey isolate powder (in water)

Mid morning (1100):

75 grams of oats / Weetabix

1 and a half scoops whey isolate in water.

Lunch (1320):

150grams Tuna, Onions, & Pepper to taste, Balsamic vinegar

1 pint of water.

Mid afternoon (1530):

Whey isolate protein shake (2 scoops) with 15mls 3,6,9 oil blend.

Post Workout (1800):

1 scoop isolate and 1 desert spoon honey.

Mid evening (1930):

150 grams of White Fish,

80 grams Green beans & Brocolli, with some onion (Using Garlic & Chilli peppers to taste)

Before bed:

1 scoop whey isolate shake in water, with 15mls 3,6,9 oil blend

*Wednesday:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water, 1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0630):

as Mon / Tues.

Mid morning (1100):

150 grams tuna with onion & pepper to taste

Large baked potato (250grams),

1 pint of water.

Lunch (1320):

As breakfast except just 1 scoop isolate.

Mid afternoon (1530):

1 scoop isolate shake in water,

2 apples.

Post Workout (1800):

Straight after have 1 scoop isolate and 1 desert spoon honey.

Mid evening (1930):

150 grams of white fish

vegetables (onions, green beans & broccoli).

200g of Sweet Potato

Before bed

2 scoop isolate shake, with 1 desert spoon of oil blend.

*Thursday:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water, 1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Breakfast (0630):

Omelette, made with 2 whole eggs and 8 whites., with onion and 3-4 mushrooms .

Mid morning (1100):

150grams Tuna with onion to taste & 15mls of 3,6,9 oil blend.

Lunch (1320):

200 grams of salmon with

80 grams of green beans.

Mid afternoon (1530):

2 scoop whey isolate shake. with 15mls of 3,6,9 oil blend.

Post Workout (1800):

Whey isolate shake (2 scoops) in water.

Evening (1930):

200 grams of Tuna steak with onions & mushrooms (use Garlic & Chilli peppers to taste)

Water.

Before bed:

2 scoop isolate shake with 15mls of 3,6,9 oil blend.

*Saturday is my cheat day...*

*
Saturday:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water, 1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Cardio before breakfast (50 Mins Steady State).

Breakfast (1030):

Usually a Spanish omlette (5 Egg whites 1 yolk)

Afternoon (1300):

Protein shake with 1 scoop isolate.

Mid afternoon / (pre-training) 1500:

Protein shake , 1 scoop isolate in water.

Post Workout:

1 scoop isolate shake in water.

Mid evening:

Anything.

*Sunday:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water, 1 gram vit c. 25mg zinc.

Cardio before breakfast (50 Mins Steady State).

Breakfast:

Omelette made with 8 egg whites. Flavour with onions and Mushrooms

2 pints Water.

Midday:

150 grams chicken breast stir fried with spices.

Mid afternoon:

As mid morning.

Evening:

Omelette made with 8 egg whites. Flavour with onions and Mushrooms

150 grams chicken breast stir fried with spices.

Before bed

2 scoop isolate shake with 15mls of 3,6,9 oil blend


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awful lot of shakes in there IMO.


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

I would take the Weetabix out!! full of sugar and salt.

Helder


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*SHOULDERS: 5th July 2007 *

*Seated lateral raises: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 2x 18Kgs (2x 10 reps)

• 16Kgs (8reps)

Much harder this week, Added a drop at the end 10Kgs (8 reps).

*Frontal Raises Dumbells: 4 sets (8 - 10 Reps) *

• 3x 55Kgs (10 reps)

*Shoulder Press (Smith machine): 4 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 80Kgs (10 reps)

• 2x 90Kgs (8 reps)

• 80Kgs (8 reps)

Really hard work, was finding this a struggle. Couldn't manage to get comfortable for the press. This is the last week of presses, gonna go back next session to Up right Rows.

*Behind the back single arm lateral raise: 3 Sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 2x 20 Kgs (10, 8 reps)

• 15 Kgs (10 reps)

No carbs today, same as every Thurs, but this week it has hit me a little harder. Reduced the Kcals slightly also. Persistance & Perspiration make a great combination for Success...

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

helder07 said:


> I would take the Weetabix out!! full of sugar and salt.
> 
> Helder


I buy a Tesco Value Brand... Sometimes use Oatabix also.

Macro break down is a so follows....

Per 100g

360Kcals

13.7g Protein

69.5g Carbs

2.5g Fat

0.3g Sodium... (Apparently only 5% of RDA???)

From www.calorieking.com

"Oats, plain, no salt... 100g... 1mg of Sodium..."

From Bupa:

"Sodium levels in food are not the same as salt levels. Multiply the sodium levels of a food by 2.5 to get the equivalent weight of salt".

So that would be 0.75g of salt per 100g of Weetabix....

They go on to say...

"The government recommends you eat no more than 6g of salt a day".

I would have to agree therefore... I've learnt something else new today.

Thanks Fella

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*BACK: 6th July 2007 (With Trainer: Brandon) *

*Wide Grip Pull downs: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 72 Kgs (10 reps)

• 77 Kgs (8 reps)

• 82 Kgs (8 reps)

• 64 Kgs (10reps, Drop set at 40Kgs for 10reps)

Iso-lat pull down: 3 sets (8-10 Reps)

• 60 Kgs (15 reps)

• 70Kgs (12 reps)

• 80Kgs (10 reps)

Was pausing at the bottom of each rep, & holding the squeeze.

*T-Bar Row: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

• 40 Kgs (12 reps)

• 50 Kgs (10 reps)

• 60 Kgs (8 reps)

*Bent over Row With an Ez-Bar: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 60Kgs (12 reps)

Kept the weight lighter during this exercise to aim for the isolation, and the squeeze.

Very similar session to last week, just trying to aim at the mo to emphasis the squeeze where I can. Trying to keep weights similar at the mo as a result of the Dieting this is becomming harder to do... No Biggy, but will keep on top trying to maintain if any thing...

Did some posing after the session, musculature comming though nicely, so Bf is dropping. Only dropped aobut 0.5Kgs this week, but looking better. May be more next week.

Thanks TK Out

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*CHEST, HAMS: 6th July 2007 *

*Incline Flyes: 3 Working sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 35Kgs (10 reps)

Worked my way up from 22Kgs, 25Kgs, 30kgs... then into the 35's. May be a little too much but enjoyed, and wanted to check the form with the progress.

*Calf Raises: 4 sets (15-20 Reps) *

• 4x 90Kgs (20 reps)

Could afford to go a little heavier, wouldn't mind some in put here, as only doing standard (Standing) calf raises.... What are other people doing that works well???

*Flat Bench Press: 3 sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 90 Kgs (10 reps)

• 100 Kgs (8 reps)

• 110 Kgs (6 reps)

• 100 Kgs (8 reps), With a drop set again at 80Kgs for 10 reps.

*Lying leg curl: 4 sets (15, 10-12, 2x 8-10 reps) *

• 30Kgs (12 reps)

• 35Kgs (12 reps)

• 40Kgs (10 reps)

• 45Kgs (10 reps)

*Pec Deck: 3 sets (12-15 Reps) *

• 2x 60Kgs (15 Reps)

• 2x 70Kgs (12 Reps)

*Stiff leg deadlift: 3 sets (10-12 Reps) *

•3x 140Kgs (10reps)

Some changes around, and still came out well, a few improvements, although not aimming for that, just wanted to add a few reps here, and maybe a little weight there.

Another week over with.

All the best... as tonight is cheat night & I'm cooking oriental food!!!

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Monday 9th July: 2007...*

Diet is really taking a bite now, have really started to notice a few more changes. But mostly the hunger!!! This is where the will power is working full time now. I'm ok during the day... apart from a little brain fog at times! or is that just me?

To day has been as follows:

No training: Day off from resistance, I would normally have 40-50mins Cv in the gym, but as a result of some stupid meeting with work, I didn't get bk till late! Grrrr... Took the dogs out instead for about 30mins. Wish I had the energy of our youngest she doesn't stop with the ball fetching!

*Food so far:*

On rising:15 grams of glutamine in water 4gram vit c. 25mg zinc, glucasmine tab. Strrong black coffee....

Breakfast (0645):

75g oats, with 2 scoops (50grms) of whey isolate powder (in water)

Mid morning (1100):

75g oats, 1 and a half scoops whey isolate in water.

Lunch (1320):

140g Tuna, Onion, & 80g of green beans, Balsamic vinegar for tatse

Mid afternoon (1530):

Whey isolate protein shake (2 scoops) with 15mls 3,6,9 oil blend.

*Meeting*

3 cups of black coffee, and some gum!

Evening (1930):

150 grams of White Fish (Garlic & 2tspns of pesto for tatse, Dabbed dry)

80 grams Green beans, & Onion (Balsamic Vinger to taste)

Still to go... and counting till 2230:

*Before bed:*

1 scoop whey isolate shake in water, with 15mls 3,6,9 oil blend.

Popped along to the Future Physiques show Yesterday in Cov, and saw gettingbigger's category... Dude you look awsome!

My trainer Brandon was doing a guest spot, took some good ideas from the show, and what thing I could use in the free posing. All helping me to stay ontrack at this time.

Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*10th July 2007*

Bit of a rant really..a bit disapointed on the "NEWLY UPGRADED MILLIONS ££££'s spent on the new FITNESS GYM".

The short of it is that the gym I go to (at a leisure centre) has just been updated to have some new great wonderful kit that looks pretty with whistles & bells on. So having to get used to all the new kit & it's Ranges of Movement, how the pulleys feel. What they haven't got now that I have to adjust exercise wise. The new smith machine is crap also!!!! Bloody Techno gym!!! Hhaha

Maybe a few sessions down the line I'll be used to it. They have some sexy new CV equipment also, that has a built in TV for those that would rather be catchng up with neighbours / Richard & Judy whilst at the gym!!! GREAT!

New induction tomorrow to this "brand new equipment", then hammering the legs as best as I can... Oh the new leg press is even worse as I have used similar in the past.... Not enough weight there only goes up to 160KGS!

Rant over.... Diet is working well, Tuesday feeds are the same as Mondays... Added some BBQ spices to my Cod this eve Mmmm was V nice indeed!

Get a few more carbs tomorrow mmmmm....

TK out all done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*12th July 2007*

Evening...

NO Carbs today... and getting hungery!!!

So I thought I'd kill sometime whilst the misses (ok & me wacth Big Bro), Have managed also this eve to link my laptop to the huge LCD TV I have!!!

Bring on Sat for the BBQ food MMmm MEAT!

Today was the first proper session in the newly updated gym. The gym I go to (a leisure centre) has just updated its facitlities... All equipment is brand new Technogym stuff. It's ok, but as most of you will understand, new equipment means that you've gotta get used to the new "weight" and the new "range of movements".

It's not as bad as I made out, I won't grumble too much from now about it. But as my trainer Brandon has said, "pretty gyms are no good for hardcore training, you need rusty dumbells, and at least 2 pieces of broken equipment!!!".... Hahha

The new leg press only goes up to 200Kgs, but 10reps and deep is enough at the mo. Wll eventualy just push for more reps. As with the Leg ext, I prefer this machine. much better ROM, and more comfortableer... Hhaha

Offical weigh in tomorrow Arvo over at Bodyshapers Kettering. Training Back... at 1500. Bring it on....

Updating Pics this weekend, I'm looking for some real changes this time, the diet has been biting in....

All the best, Many thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

TomKend said:


> *12th July 2007*
> 
> Offical weigh in tomorrow Arvo over at Bodyshapers Kettering. Training Back... at 1500. Bring it on....


Where abouts in Kettering?! I used to live there but havent been up in ages, me mum still lives there though. I know where LA Fitness and Hunters are - think their still called that!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

ah24 said:


> Where abouts in Kettering?! I used to live there but havent been up in ages, me mum still lives there though. I know where LA Fitness and Hunters are - think their still called that!


It's right in town:

Bodyshapers

10 School La

Kettering

NN16 0DH

Its just around the corner from Subway, and those coffee shops. and a few of the towns bars...

Tom K

all done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Just an update...*

Training & Dieting going down well.... Dropped another 05.Kgs on offical weigh in (78Kgs) Possibly more as was at 77Kgs Sat Am.

Been a bit of a strange couple of days. Had a funny turn on Weds afternoon, and since have been suffering bouts of Dizziness and fatigue. Spoke to Brandon (My mentor) and de's suggested upping Carbs for a few days and seeing if this alter anything.

Doc has put it down to viral labyrinthitis, so also having some bloods taken. We can only see...

Managing to get some extra Cv in. As said the gym has been updated, and you have to use a special key which records your stats as you train. I'm averageing 400Kcals of Cv training over the last 5 days. (this equates to about 45mins).

Will get some new updated pics done today / tomorrow. Till then...

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Good afternoon...

Managing to get all the Cv I need at the mo. Chipping away at the Body fat, and burning off 400-450Kcals Pre B'fast at the mo, (approx 45mins).

Metabolism seems to be firing on all cylinders at the mo, I'm getting hungery every 2hrs and feeding well (as per diet). Further to the issues I had eariler in the week things have settled down a little more. The dizziness is worse when I am tired, but this is down to the inner ear infection.

Have introduced a new exercise into my Arm routine.... See below. I would welcome any comments.

*Standing Horizontal Bicep Curls: 3 Sets (8-10 Reps) *

• 3x 6.25 Kgs (12 reps)

Squeezing & holding every rep.

I felt the length on the muscle working and pulling from the insertion (across the bicep). I am presuming this would be good as an alter native to isolated concentration curls, and is more geared towards the posing of Biceps in a routine for Front Double Biceps??

Any comments on the Pic also would be a great help...

At the mo experienceing loose skin around abs, I guess this will go with the Body fat, and water reduction...

Many thanks...

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You really need to shave Tom. Need to see those legs and your back. They are the indicator of your condition, not your front. When taking photos you should take pics from all sides, not just the front if you want an honest appraisal. Looking at your last photos, I cant see a great change but you may be losing from other areas that we cant see.

How many weeks do you have before your show?

J


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

supercell said:


> You really need to shave Tom...
> 
> How many weeks do you have before your show?
> 
> J


Hheheh... look at the legs. (See attached).

Yes I really need to shave!

Will add some revers pic tomorrow, Will ask Brandon (my mentor to take some better rear shots). The 2 attached were taken about 3&4 weeks ago.

I am now 6 & a half weeks out. No more teaching so can train twice a day. Am: is Cv 45 Mins (Pre-B'fast with ECA & Sida C), then I train again 1600: Resistance (With with ECA & Sida C, taken at 1500)

Thanks for comments...

Tk Out

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry above leg shot are a little small.

Tk Out

All done bye bye


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

keep going mate not too long to go


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Good morning...

As promised a back picture pose...

I was very happy with the pic, as I have not seen much of my back... Hard place to spot.

If you notice on my right side (the part under the salamanda) I have a dimple, this is from an old injury and an area that I am going to be working on over the next few weeks sortin out with stretching & sports massage.

Diet is going down well... Down to 76Kgs (about 12 stone), and also dropped another half inch off waist to 31!

Many thanks for comments so far...

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sat 21st July*

Just got back from the am cardio session, ended up doing a little more than usual. I read a book (Chris Ryan novels), and I get stuck into it.

I can imagine what some would say but I keep an eye on the RPM and set the resistance right. It just helps past the time and take my mind away from the hunger... Finished "The Watchman" yesteday so took a trip into Milton Keynes and bought "Land of Fire" and started that this am.

My body is a burning furnace of Kcals at the mo, it feels timed and primmed and has become a clock. I know when an 1hr 1/2 has passed as the hunger increases, yesteday in MK I had to make a sceduled stop at holland & barrat as I forgot my 2nd Feed. Was in the shop working out what I could have and how it would fit in....

I have learnt alot about myself & my loved ones (My wife & friends) they have supported me from the start and are helping me toward the show... Sounds a bit sentimental that.

Looking forward to a good chest session this arvo.

All the best

Tk

All done bye bye


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Tom,I admire your determination and you're progressing well,so keep posting mate.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Just an observation... well feelings more than anything.

When dieting, more so on Cheat days I have been having issues recently with what feels like trapped Gas / uncomfortableness in the digestive area.

This is no reall concern just an observance, and wondered if any of the regular competitors get regular symptoms?

Hhahah... It's probably me just being a Farty person LOL.....

Thanks

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i get the same mate. have a couple of peppermint oil capsules with meals when you feel like this.... will make you fart like a trooper.. but gets rid of that uncomfortable feeling!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

leeb said:


> i get the same mate. have a couple of peppermint oil capsules with meals when you feel like this.... will make you fart like a trooper.. but gets rid of that uncomfortable feeling!


LoL!!!

Sounds like a good option.... Trip to tesco is now on....

Many thanks

Tom K


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TomKend said:


> Just an observation... well feelings more than anything.
> 
> When dieting, more so on Cheat days I have been having issues recently with what feels like trapped Gas / uncomfortableness in the digestive area.
> 
> ...


LOL wait till u carb up mate!

jesus christ! i had the worst wing ever when carbing up.. the total shock to your system makes it go balistic!! can be funny tho! 

oh i am enjoying your thread mate keep it up


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

DB said:


> LOL wait till u carb up mate!
> 
> jesus christ! i had the worst wing ever when carbing up.. the total shock to your system makes it go balistic!! can be funny tho!
> 
> oh i am enjoying your thread mate keep it up


Many thanks fella....

I think thats the case, I have lots more Carbs on the cheat day so that could explain it. (Does not help when Your trying to have a serious conversation with your wife though!)

Did my Cv this am as usual, then hit the hamstrings and calves this arvo, feeling good still and strength holding out!

I explained to friends over B;fast (I had coffee and Esspresso to go with my water! and a couple of pieces of toast as they had the fully farm house special). That I had done my Cv this am, started at 0845 and finished at 0945, just covered 26.5Kms, whilst on a covert mission with the SAS!!! (Getting really stuck in to "Land of Fire").

All the best

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Monday: 23rd July*

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

So I have 6 weeks left now... I've managed to train well, and my strength has maintained well. I find the last working set of an exercise a little harder, but that no biggy. I just try to dig a little deeper. I train on my own which can be a real pain, as I obviously don;t have someone to push me when I need the push (I do tend to rope in some of the other guys in the gym for a spot if I'm wanting to go that extra few reps, or add on some more weight).

As I have said this is my first real time dieting & competition. I am really seeing how it has become a major priority in my life, and a number of things have had to take a a backburing positon.

It was my Wife's B'day on Fri (and I knew I had to do something special), so I had re-arranged & planned my diet (& training) to suite. So I could spend some quality time, and go for an amazing meal. (I was in the good books!!!)...

Followed a friends B;day on Sat at a function suite (as it was a big one). So to aviod eating the normal B;day food. I invited some friends over pre-outing and made a spread of nice meats and salads etc. I tried o avoid large amounts of the crap and succeeded but that Carbs were there.

Then Sunday eve it was planned as a proper evening off and total Chill out (Post training!!! & Dog walk), So we ate fish & Chips (couldn't eat the amount I normally would do). Then to finish off, after watching Pearl Harbour on TV I ate Ice cream...

I did feel that I'd over done the Kcals n Carbs this weekend, as that was 3x evening cheat meals (the days were clean and lean). What I did throughout the day was have few Kcals, very little Carbs, and upped the CV by an extra 20mins per day to try & help balance out. (I had planned it this way to avoid too much damage).

I can only amagine the slating that I will get from some of the seasoned competitors but i have learned that I must try a little harder (I fins that I am boring Friends and family with the talk of diet & training at the mo, and finding this board a great help, thanks guys).

It is true, the training is the easy part. I can do the relentless am Cv... The hard weights when feeling tired, trying to push myself further, but I am currently facing boredom.... with the diet.

I have now started adding BBQ spices n Chilli spices to my Liquid Egg White Omlettes!!! WOw that stuff is good....

I am training Arms this arvo so looking forward to a goo session, may even read a few more chapters. The planned Cheat this week, and will be my last i think for a few weeks is a Stag-do in B'ham (Broad street). So I am off out to get some dodgy looking golfing outfit...

Thanks guys... Hunger is your friend

Tom K...

All done bye bye


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I did feel that I'd over done the Kcals n Carbs this weekend, as that was 3x evening cheat meals (the days were clean and lean). What I did throughout the day was have few Kcals, very little Carbs, and upped the CV by an extra 20mins per day to try & help balance out. (I had planned it this way to avoid too much damage).

Great thread Tommy enjoying reading this especially as im dieting as well. Try and not dwell on the wkends eating and just get back to your diet from today. I had a similar experience last night. Im 9 weeks out from the Birmingham show and for the first time yesterday I nearly cracked and felt like throwing it all in (started new business working all hours and girlfriend stress!) I ended up having an extra cheat meal as my girlfriend cooked lasagne. Woke up today totally different (amazing what a nights sleep can do) I am more determined than ever to succeed and lost 1 pound over night!! crazy how the body works...Keep going my friend we all have our moments thats what makes us human.. it will all be worth it on the day


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Tommy,

I have not posted much on this thread but have been reading it.

Keep your chin up, you are getting so close to the finish line all that is required now is one final commitment to fulfill your DREAM. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easily, and becoming a true bodybuilder is no exception.

Dont over stress about your weekend pig out, that is in the past now. Re-assert yourself and get back on the wagon.

Good luck and see you at the finish line.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Delhi said:


> Hey Tommy,
> 
> Keep your chin up, you are getting so close to the finish line all that is required now is one final commitment to fulfill your DREAM. Nothing worthwhile in life comes easily, and becoming a true bodybuilder is no exception.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Delhi...

Today has bee good, had lots of engergy so been busying around the house, doing bits. (I'm a PE teacher so I'm now off for 6 weeks, how aptly timed for the last 6 weeks of diet prep).

Trained arms this arvo, and it has been good. Great pump, and a good feeling through the muscle.

Keep safe

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

keep the chin up mate.

dont think anyone needs to tell you that you had FAR too much food at the weekend! personally id be skipping the stag do.. the temptation of a pizza and a kebab (not to mention a few pints of jon smiths) would be too much so i wouldnt put myself in that position! lol

i know how hard it is to focus on things other than the show, it will tend to consume all your thoughts most of the time... i think thats just how it is... i have a wife and 2 young boys and have made the mistake in the past of concentrating too much on the diet etc.. now i just understand that my family will always be more important and will be there long after any show or any desire i have to compete and that seems to help me keep a balance to everything.

my worst mistake was sitting at home one night with the wife.. she was telling me how horrible a day she had had at work and how the kids had been playing her up too.. when she finished my response was.. "i think i need to lower my carbs a bit..." lol.. i was NOT popular!

just remember.. only 6 weeks to go, and then your up on that stage.. in front of the judges.. whose job it is to pick you apart.. they will see in your physique every bite of every cheat meal you have had.. they will see every minute of cardio you chose not to do.. and they will see every rep yuo wimped out of! push hard from now and dont stop mate. itll be here in no time and youll be proud of yourself.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Monday 30th july.... 5 Weeks to go*

Good afternoon, thought I'd say hi.

I've been out and about the last week so haven't been able to get to a computer. Well I did go to Prague, but it was hard going (Eating small amounts and every 2 & half hrs). Managed to train shoulders out there and took my 2days off as the day I flew out, and the day before I flew back.

Diet was steady, but not as clean as it could have been. I know & you guys know that there were a few beers had (I did't drink what the other boys had)... Yes, it may be my down fall, with a week wasted!!! And I have learned how much commitment that you guys at the top put in.

With that in mind I have upped the CV and my mentor has changed the diet.

*Aim is:*


Monday, Tuesday, & Friday, just Carbs for Breakie

Wednesday, 2 carb meals (Breakie and Pre / Post training... Would like some input here guys)

Thursday & Sunday, No carbs.

I'm still getting in the Pre-breakie CV have up'ed to 45-60mins (possible for the next week), with 30mins post resistance.

Was taken Clenbuterol for 1 cycle, then changed to an ECA Stack for the next phase of the cycle. Managed to sort out some T4 this time around (200ug) to help with the weight loss.

I am now ready to work as hard as I can to get to the final post. As said I have the next 5 weeks off from work (School Hols) so can throw a little caution into the wind and do the extra work needed.

Many thanks for the comments so far.... They have helped to shake me together to sort out this last stage.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Update: Saturday 4th August 2007*

Morning every one, hope we're good.

Has been a good week this week. Plenty of Cv and Training means that this am I weighed in at 76Kgs. I managed to lose a lot of water this week as I was at 80-81Kgs on Monday!

So this week has been as follows:

Rise and have coffee with T4, then to gym for 50mins of Cv.

Had no carbs then for the day (only fibrous veges wih the white fish in the evening).

I did the resistance training about 1600, after a 2nd dose of T4. follwed by another 25mins of Cv.

The evenings have been the hardest, with being hungery. I drank so much water, and diet coke that I was pee'ing every 10mins (usually between ad breaks!).

At time of writing I'm just relaxing with a coffee, after the hr Cv session this am! Did all this on a recumbant bike, whilst reading my new book by Chris Ryan "Greed".

Will be eating high carbs today (Usually would have been cheat day, but no more till the end!). Looking forward to some extra oasts this am, and some J.P's this afternoon. Treating the misses this eve to my cooking of a nice italian meal, with some white wine (hahah No Alcohol for me though).

Did some posing again yesterday, thigs looking good, will try and get a few pics up may be this arvo.

Keep safe Y'all

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sunday 5th Aug 2007*

Evening, just chilling out after cooking a BBQ for some friends (it quite satisfying just cooking food and smelling it Hhahhhaha). I had Salmon and salad with a few olives! But was vnice.

I trained Legs this arvo pre-BBQ and fancied a bit of a change. Used similar exercises but had a gp at what Mr. Blackman posted up the other day for his leg session.

*Working sets were as follows;*

4 sets: Leg extensions (12 reps) + Leg press (20 reps)

4 sets: Squat (Smith Machine) 12 reps, + Walking Lunge 16kg each side (15 reps each).

Had a similar effect as I could hardley walk back to the car.

Have a change of routine this week, doing some labouring work so will have a 0700 start, and won;t be back till 1730. So having to decide to change the am CV to a run, pre-am feed, then to work. training as usual in the eve.

Or, drop the am Cv tomorrow to see how I get on with the activity level of labouring and being in the last 4 weeks of diet. Opinions please...

I'll leave it at that for now,

Have a good one...

Tommy K

all done bye bye


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm really enjoying this thread, hope all this hard work pays off!

Liam H

all done bye bye


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Keep going mate only 27 days to go!

Mark C

All done

Bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*6th Aug 2007*

Well I made the run this am... about 1.5 miles steady pace, came back, and got sorted then had the 1 carb meal for the day (100g Oats, Mmmm).

Been out earning some extra cash today as a labourer for a Builder (I've not done this sort of work before, I'm usually Coaching Rugby / teaching PE). I have decided to take today as one of this weeks days off training.

Labouring is not the best when your on 1 carb meal for the day, I was Lagging and had to have reguar caffine intake to keep me going. Looking forward to the rest this eve...

Will be digging deep for tomorrows arms session. Did some different exercises last week with my Mentor (Brandon Marjoram) so looking forward to it all.

MassiveMonster, looking forward to the journey south and training with you.

Keep safe Y'all,

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Evening all...

Just wondered if I could pose a few questions (more so to the seasoned competitiors) and see what your replies are.


Being just under 4 weeks out now I'm still concerned about water retention / Body fat around the abs. It's dropping slowly but I'm not showing a "6-pack", and the area around my belly button is very watery still.

As this is being my first show and having concerns I was just wondering what some of the seasoned competitiors felt / feel like on their final run into the last 4 weeks.

Where can I read up on water manipulation / carbing up. I know that my mentor will provide me with this valuable source of info but would like to square it away with myself so that I fully understand.
So the main thoughts I have at the moment are nervousness and excitement. I've been told that there are some real changes in this last period of the diet and I am full of anticipation, and will be keeping you guys (and gals) posted.

Many thanks for your time

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Tom,

1. If you are not showing a 6 pack now 4 weeks out then I would be a little concerned. The water you are referring to will be mainly BF and worrying about water retention at this stage is a waste of time, you have more important things to worry about.

What I'd be more concerned about would be going on the p1ss with your mates last weekend and the damage that will have done to your prep.

In order to succeed as a BBer you have to be 100% committed and unfortunately this is not committment but weakness.

You will see for yourself come show day what the fruits of your labour have achieved so this will be the best indicator. What is considered lean by most people is still fat in BBing terms and you will learn this the more shows that you do (if you decide to do another)

2. The last 4 weeks are tough and certainly not the time to be labouring on a building site. Your dietary approach is not one that I would personally choose but Brandon is the guy that is helping you so I will let him do the biz and leave any recommendations to him.

3. If all or most of the bodyfat is off then water manipulation can be very successful and essential but if you are still holding onto fat in the last week it wont do a lot. Try not to read up as it will only confuse you. Leave that to Brandon. If you want to know what he has in mind to keep your mind at rest, then ask him.

I am sorry to be so brutally honest but posting those questions needs straight talking advice. Unfortuantely I take no prisoners with my opinions and that goes with self criticism too as well as from those I respect.

I understand that we are training together with Mark on Thursday so it will be good to see you and be introduced. If you wish I can take a look at you as you still have time to make big improvements, its just about being 100% committed and if you are serious about making an impact for all the right reasons than you will do what it takes to succeed.

regards

J


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

great advice above

4 weeks out and people start thinking about removing dairy, 4 weeks out and you are drunk

strange approach

i hope it works for you as i know how hard it is but TBH i think this will be a big learning curve

4 weeks out and no abs?....again 3 weeks in relaity as the last week isnt really a time where much BF gets shifted

good luck though mate


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

james



> I am sorry to be so brutally honest but posting those questions needs straight talking advice. Unfortuantely I take no prisoners with my opinions and that goes with self criticism too as well as from those I respect.


great line mate but something people dont subscribe to in many areas


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

ill add my 2p worth too..

1 - water retention this far out should not be a problem.. you should be able to see that after a week of clean eating, first thing in the morning you should look your sharpest... thats cos you are your dryest too... anything still there at this time is pretty much fat not water. everyone loses fat from different places at different points in their diets.. personally my outer arms and lower abs are always last to come in.. is this area of your abs the ONLY area you look at and are worried about condition wise? or are there other parts of your body you also are worried about?

2. for me the last 4 weeks is make or break give it your heart and soul time.. and i have to agree with james here the last thing id be adding to my contest prep at this point is a few days hard labouring (im doing same show as you and i spent a few days doing my garden last week and to be honest it knocked me for six). has brandon taken this labouring into account when planning yoru diet?

3. again, i agree with james, youve decided to follow brandons advice.. so dont worry about it. thats his job, just trust that he knows what hes doing. theres a number of approaches to the last week of contest prep. all work well.. BUT only if followed pretty much to the letter.. picking and choosing bits from each approach will just fcuk things up. so your best plan now, is simply to graft hard and do what your told. at this point the person who should know your body best is the guy getting you ready!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

supercell said:


> I am sorry to be so brutally honest but posting those questions needs straight talking advice. Unfortuantely I take no prisoners with my opinions and that goes with self criticism too as well as from those I respect.


Many thanks guys...

I appreciate your feedback (James, Toxic T , and leeb), and fully respect your opinions as this is the only way that I am learning, (and have taken what you have said onboard).

I have made these mistakes and it has effected the results todate. Currently I have been thinking about posponing the competition and will talk to Brandon, as I would not want to go on stage and not even be in the contest.

I am continuly appreciating more and more about the commitment involved, more so in the diet (I have said this alot throughout). Yes it has been an amazing learning curve, yes I have lost a great deal of Body Fat, and Kgs but, No I am not satisfied and feel that the mistakes i have made along this journey... i.e going to Prague at 5 weeks out have been detrimental.



supercell said:


> I understand that we are training together with Mark on Thursday so it will be good to see you and be introduced. If you wish I can take a look at you as you still have time to make big improvements, its just about being 100% committed and if you are serious about making an impact for all the right reasons than you will do what it takes to succeed.


J, I look forward to meeting you on Thursday and would appreciate your opinion and help. I am fully commited and very serious

Many thanks Guys, Will keep you posted

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

leeb said:


> ill add my 2p worth too..
> 
> i have to agree with james here the last thing id be adding to my contest prep at this point is a few days hard labouring (im doing same show as you and i spent a few days doing my garden last week and to be honest it knocked me for six). has brandon taken this labouring into account when planning yoru diet?


Leeb, I spoke to Brandon about the labouring last session. The plan was to reduced the normal cardio sessions (Still doing am Pre-feed Cv), and kept the diet the same. The gym sessions have been fitted around, had Yesterday as my 1st day off this week (I had trained for the last 3-days), and then trained shoulder this eve.

The labouring is not a regular occurance but, I am short of cash... Hahhah as Dieting is expensive!!! The 3-days work I have done will pay for my food and extras bill over the next month.

Thanks again guys

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Tom,

Thats a good attitude you have and advice is always given to help you succeed and be the best you can be. The journey we all embark on when contest dieting is full of decisions. As individuals we have to decide if the choices we make will be of detriment to our plans but at the same time we have to weigh up the importance of others and how it will effect them.

If you do decide to postpone the qualifier that is something you will have to decide, and its not the end of the world (there are others). I will tell you what I think as there is nothing worse than getting on stage when you are not entirely happy (then again are we ever entirely happy?)

Keep your chin up and keep an attitude for success. Yes you have achieved much more than most already, but you want to exceed all of your dreams and be proud of yourself and hold your head high when standing on stage.

See you tomorrow and I'll put that rocket up your a*se to move you to the next level!

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Hi mate

I think you may be very wise in doing a later qualifier from what your saying/have said in text messages. I will see you in the morning with James and he will be able to give you a 100% honest opinion on your condition and what you need to do from now to get into good contest condition. You have done very well so far, no doubt about it, but getting down to 4-5% body fat is no mean feat but with James` advice and what Brandon has told you I am sure you will be well equipped to bring your best.

See you tomorrow mate.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Evening All...

Just a quick post...

Took some advice on the clipping of my hairy legs... See attached.

Trained yesterday with Massive Monster (Mark), and Supercell (Mr Llwellin). Was a great Chest session (Giant Set / Tri-sets), Then some super sets... a real change and an inspiration.

Will post again later this eve if I get the chance as I am down at my parents.... They're all going to be eating Chinese Take out this eve. I'm gonna use some 5-spice on my fish n Veg MMmm....

Many thanks James, & Massive Monster.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

May the wookie R.I.P.!

Seriously,tons better mate,looking good.


----------



## chrisbajak (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Tom

just wanted to say good luck with your training dieting and up and coming comp

i did my first show last year and found this site really helpful. Im dieting at the mo for the british finals in the first timers and just wanted to say if you fancy a change of training location im just down the road in luton so get in touch.

Im also a PE teacher so we could train during the day as we both are enjoying 6/7 weeks off

regards

chris bajak


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

chrisbajak said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> just wanted to say good luck with your training dieting and up and coming comp
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the luck.

Hhahah having the summer off does have it's advantages... managed to do lots of good training in this time.

Could meet up sometime that would be cool.

Do any of you guys live around Northamptonshire (Daventry, or Northampton, or even Wellignborough) /or Warwickshire (Rugby)??? Just wondered who else is about...

*Update: 11th Aug 2007*

Still down in Kent with my parents. Have been getting up as usual and doing my 45mins of Pre-breakfast CV. Then training in the arvo.

Will be catching up again in the Am to do some Damage with MASSIVEMONSTER. Shall be training Legs, and Arms which should be fun.

Feeling a lot leaner than I have been, have noticed Veins comming through on the lower abs....

The bonus is down here is that the weather is great and I can get out to the beach tomorrow!!!

Meeting with my mentor on Monday to do some Posing Practice, so will get some pictures taken...

Keeping you posted

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Evening all...

Just a quick update.

Back home now from a visit to my parents in Kent (Managed to Train & Diet down there as normal). So the real fun can now start. Have 3wks left now unitil the Leicester show. After meeting with James and Massivemonster last week things were put into perspective. Effectively I could still be 6week plus out from competition state.

I have met with my Mentor and disscussed concerns, so its a case of aimming for the 3weeks but if I am off (and I guess I shall be then I may have to postpone... until next year!)

Reason being is I'll be back into full time work as a PE teacher and dealing with 11-16 Yr olds in the final stages does not sound like fun to me...

I'm still commited to the diet, enjoyed my white fish, onions, mushrooms and peppers with some Chilli spice mix this eve Mmmm.

Just gonna chill for the rest of the evening with some iced tea (peppermint).

Will post up again in the week and relay back some progress. Have attached some pics to have a look over.

Many thanks for your time

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Good conditioning on your upper body mate

Lower body from those pics needs a bit more dieting but it could just be that the photo is off.

You should be pleased with your progress there mate.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Tommy I can see a big improvement in those pics mate especially your top half, condition is showing. Well done mate keep pushing you'll get there..


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> Good conditioning on your upper body mate
> 
> Lower body from those pics needs a bit more dieting but it could just be that the photo is off.
> 
> You should be pleased with your progress there mate.


Many thanks guys...

I'm afraid the lower half is a little off. When I saw James last week he commented on this. It appears that I have "loose skin". I have carried a larger amount of body fat for pretty much forever. The lowest I got to last year was about 15.5% (measured).

I'm happy with the progress, it just take so blood long LoL...

Have changed some of the fat burning meds (using T5's and Clen at the mo). Started today on these and they make you feel like something is going on.

Dieting well, and training hard.

Many thanks again guys.

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## Broady (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thursday: 16th Aug*

Morning all...

Just in from the AM Cv.... 45mins, 350Kcals later I'm ready for my morning feed.

Weighed in this am & I have finally broke my mental barrier. I have gotten below 75Kgs. I'm now 73Kgs, which is approx 11st 7lbs...

Feeling very small (thin) at the moment, and the suite that I should be wearing this weekend for a friends wedding is too big!!! (especially around the waist).... I could do 1 of those weight loss adverts where I wear the trousers and pull them out infront!!!

So I'm off to find a new pair of trousers today!

Plenty of Cv going on at the moment. Doing about 350Kcals worth in the PM around the resistance session. Doing lots of X-trainer & Treadmill in that session and it's good fun???!!!

In last nights session my metabolism must have been so high, as I was spotting myself in the mirror (whilst doing lat raises) there was STEAM comming off of my Traps!!!

Keeping you posted...

Train Well

Tom K

All done bye bye


----------



## susthead (Jun 29, 2007)

just keep going mate , and go up and compete regardless i had all those negative thoughs run through my head when i did the first times , in the end i ended up shredded you just have to keep going.


----------



## TomKend (Jun 23, 2006)

*Update: 20th Aug2007*

Good afternoon All...

I wanted to let you all know that I have decided to postpone my competitive debut till next year. I really have appreciated all of your support and comments (even the straight down the line ones...)

I just want to take this opportunity to Wish all those that are currently Preping and in Competition mode all the luck, and support.

If you are reading this and are thinking about competing have a serious think, as you will learn lots about yourself and more so about your training and diet.

I have finally taken this decission after some deep thoughts and discussions with others about my progress and other external influences that have effected me along the way (Serious Bodybuilding... & more so competitive bodybuilding is not cheap).

I am easing back on the training for now, and increasing my carbs to start to recover.

It has been a journey, and it is one that I will plan to do again next year. But, will ensure that the route is clear and steady.

All the best

Tommy K

All done bye bye


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Thats a shame,ive enjoyed following your thread,and i imagine it was a tough decision considering your efforts so far.Anyhow,all the best for the future and hopefully we ill see your next journal before too long.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Shame about this!

I know to well the effort required to get to the 3 weeks out stage.

As you say though it is a journey of discovery and I think you discovered!!!!

I have enjoyed this thread Tommy and please dont let this decision sway you to never compete.

Del


----------

